# Secret Church



## Curt (Apr 19, 2014)

I have come across many congregations who sponsored "secret Church" meetings last night. Do any of you (on the board, Josh) know anything about this / have an opinion?

For those of you who know even less about this than I do, here's a link. 
( Secret Church )


----------



## Ephrata (Apr 19, 2014)

Some years ago, my former church's youth group did something similar to this. While it theoretically could have been an important object lesson, the sense of novelty somewhat took away from the grave truth it was supposed to represent. As important as an understanding of persecution is, this approach sort of reduced it entertainment for most people in the group. That could have been based on the members of the youth group itself, though-- not everyone was a Christian, fewer people were mature in Christ (myself included). Attitude and maturity seem very important. If I were to consider doing this again, years later, it seems important to ask: will this truly spur me and others to prayer and heartfelt sympathy for the persecuted Church (Heb. 13:3), or will it limit the truth by making it seem like a one-time simulation or a game?


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2014)

Ephrata said:


> Some years ago, my former church's youth group did something similar to this. While it theoretically could have been an important object lesson, the sense of novelty somewhat took away from the grave truth it was supposed to represent. As important as an understanding of persecution is, this approach sort of reduced it entertainment for most people in the group. That could have been based on the members of the youth group itself, though-- not everyone was a Christian, fewer people were mature in Christ (myself included). Attitude and maturity seem very important. If I were to consider doing this again, years later, it seems important to ask: will this truly spur me and others to prayer and heartfelt sympathy for the persecuted Church (Heb. 13:3), or will it limit the truth by making it seem like a one-time simulation or a game?



Agreed. Another potential danger (I think the basic idea is fine, even praiseworthy!) is when it becomes a badge of spiritual honor. While our Lord told us not to "let our left hand know what our right is doing" and to pray and fast in secret this kind of thing tends to get broadcast to show just how serious and committed we really are. The first place I heard of this was on Facebook this morning as people were posting just these kinds of comments which amount to little more than spiritualized self-promotion.


----------



## Philip (Apr 19, 2014)

Telling people rather defeats the whole "secret" part.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 19, 2014)

There's always the possibility that some people will attend any gathering with a wrong attitude, and a gimmicky approach to the gathering may increase the risk of that. But this event seems only slightly gimmicky, if at all, being mostly focused solidly on Scripture and prayer. There's nothing wrong (and much good) generally with the church organizing an event to study the Bible and pray for persecuted believers.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 19, 2014)

Jack K said:


> There's always the possibility that some people will attend any gathering with a wrong attitude, and a gimmicky approach to the gathering may increase the risk of that. But this event seems only slightly gimmicky, if at all, being mostly focused solidly on Scripture and prayer. There's nothing wrong (and much good) generally with the church organizing an event to study the Bible and pray for persecuted believers.



Agreed! It would probably just be worth reminding your people of Christ's commands concerning these things as well.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 19, 2014)

I may have posted this elsewhere, but a dear friend of mine from Egypt told me that there, this is nothing new, even now. A priest was walking down the street in a heavily Muslim area of Cairo (and yes, there are Christian parts) when he was beckoned into a shop. This could have been a very dangerous proposition but he went into the shop and was lead to the back of the store, to a dark staircase down to a sub-basement where there was a small room set up for worship. There, a few men begged him "please, teach us about this Jesus!" It may be historical, but it is also contemporary.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 19, 2014)

Philip said:


> Telling people rather defeats the whole "secret" part.


 You'd think wouldn't you!?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 19, 2014)

kvanlaan said:


> I may have posted this elsewhere, but a dear friend of mine from Egypt told me that there, this is nothing new, even now. A priest was walking down the street in a heavily Muslim area of Cairo (and yes, there are Christian parts) when he was beckoned into a shop. This could have been a very dangerous proposition but he went into the shop and was lead to the back of the store, to a dark staircase down to a sub-basement where there was a small room set up for worship. There, a few men begged him "please, teach us about this Jesus!" It may be historical, but it is also contemporary.



Wow. There's the perspective we're so prone to forget.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2014)

Here in Nepal the number of Christians has jumped from a minuscule number to more 2 percent of the population since 2006. Some of it is the fruit of evangelism; some of is that Christians who previously worshiped secretly have now come out in the open about their faith.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 20, 2014)

> Wow. There's the perspective we're so prone to forget.



Indeed. This friend of mine tells me that every year, there are millions of converts in the general area of Egypt, and yet the penalties for themselves (but especially for family, and friends) is so very high that there is little publicity. We even hear in Canada about Somali converts in Toronto being threatened with violence toward their families back in Somalia, since they know they cannot touch the converts themselves here in Canada.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 20, 2014)

yeutter said:


> Here in Nepal the number of Christians has jumped from a minuscule number to more 2 percent of the population since 2006. Some of it is the fruit of evangelism; some of is that Christians who previously worshiped secretly have now come out in the open about their faith.



How encouraging to hear! May God continue to bless His Kingdom in Nepal.


----------

